# VIC SS Rejected, Can i ask for re consideration



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi All, My VIC SS application was rejected without any proper reason. I have met all requirements (actually more than sufficient) but still rejected. Can I ask them for re considering my application? Will it fetch any positive reply? Please help, as I cannot apply for any other states or under Independent category also. I NEED VIC SS to be eligible to apply, unless any employer provides me a job and apply under the ENS Scheme. I applied for 261314 - Software tester.

I know below is the standard reply for all rejected applicants. Please help!!

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:
your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,
the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,
the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,
your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria
the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria. 

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) website: 

You are entitled to reapply for Victorian Government nomination six months after the date of this email, provided the occupation remains on Victoria’s occupation list, and you meet any other relevant criteria. See our website for further information on nomination requirements: LiveInVictoria.vic.gov.au.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Probably quota reached for your occupation


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

how can i know if the quota is reached for this occupation?


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

ok, just checked, the applications are still being accepted. It is in Green, not even in Orange, means it has enough number of availability


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

pjs said:


> ok, just checked, the applications are still being accepted. It is in Green, not even in Orange, means it has enough number of availability


Unfortunately Rejection is quite normal in Victorian state sponsership. From what I have heard they mainly take into account your work experiance and match it with the skills in demand for each occupation.

I remember subhadipbose got a sponsership from Victoria as SW Tester. maybe you could compare your skills with him.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

@pjs how many years of experience you have?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

I got rejected the first time I applied for Victoria SS. I re-applied about a year later and was ultimately accepted. The problem was my resume - it did not highlight my experience enough and was not detailed enough, so the committee probably assumed I didn't have the appropriate experience for my profession. I reworked my resume and added more detail for the second time around, and was successful. Not sure if the issue is similar in your case, but it's something to consider should you wish to re-apply (which you can do in six month's time).


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hi All, My VIC SS application was rejected without any proper reason. I have met all requirements (actually more than sufficient) but still rejected. Can I ask them for re considering my application? Will it fetch any positive reply? Please help, as I cannot apply for any other states or under Independent category also. I NEED VIC SS to be eligible to apply, unless any employer provides me a job and apply under the ENS Scheme. I applied for 261314 - Software tester.
> 
> I know below is the standard reply for all rejected applicants. Please help!!
> 
> ...


Hi pjs - If you can get the minimum score for Visa application WITHOUT state sponsorship - i'd say go for that. 
My Agent was strongly advising me to go for state sponsorship saying it would go faster etc. etc. but i was against being tied down to one state for whatever reason. 

I went with my gut feeling and applied for a GSM Visa and got my Visa granted in about 4 months time. 


If you are a graduate and a professional - i dont see why you cant get the minumum base points for Visa application WITHOUT State sponsorship. 

All the best - i hope it all works for you. 

If you really need the sponsorship try WA or SA.


----------



## jayprabu (Nov 2, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Hi pjs - If you can get the minimum score for Visa application WITHOUT state sponsorship - i'd say go for that.
> My Agent was strongly advising me to go for state sponsorship saying it would go faster etc. etc. but i was against being tied down to one state for whatever reason.
> 
> I went with my gut feeling and applied for a GSM Visa and got my Visa granted in about 4 months time.
> ...


Flames123, Software tester is not in the SOL.
so he needs state sponsorship.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

jayprabu said:


> Flames123, Software tester is not in the SOL.
> so he needs state sponsorship.


oh ok - sorry...


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> @pjs how many years of experience you have?


I have 6yrs exp in the testing domain


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

pjs said:


> Hi, would you be kind enough to send me a copy of your resume? I can send you my e-mial id. Aso I had framed the CV for just 3 pages, not too descriptive, as they had mentioned it that the CV should not be more than 3 pages


I don't work in your field so my CV is not going to be very helpful to you.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh Oh  tats scary situation 

can u explain u r profile a little bit ??? so that we can know what Victorian government has rejected 

And is there an option available for requesting re-evaluation of SS application ??




pjs said:


> Hi All, My VIC SS application was rejected without any proper reason. I have met all requirements (actually more than sufficient) but still rejected. Can I ask them for re considering my application? Will it fetch any positive reply? Please help, as I cannot apply for any other states or under Independent category also. I NEED VIC SS to be eligible to apply, unless any employer provides me a job and apply under the ENS Scheme. I applied for 261314 - Software tester.
> 
> I know below is the standard reply for all rejected applicants. Please help!!
> 
> ...


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

pjs said:


> I have 6yrs exp in the testing domain


I too have around same experience in testing domain (Product Testing). I still need to take IETLS. So it will 2 -3 months before i apply for EOI. Now i am having second thoughts. May be i will apply in next year.


----------



## tshanmuganathan (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi pjs, I am also in the same boat...... My VIC SS got rejected yesterday for unknown reasons ! 

I know it is a very hard pill to swallow !
I have 6.5+ yrs of Experience. I am a mechanical Engineer (so I thought Education background would have played a spoil sport).....

This is a dead end for testers... Don't know what to do .... fingers crossed...hopefully something would open up !

Lets keep watching the Occupation ceiling...


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

Software Tester please pour in your experiances


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Software Tester please pour in your experiances


I applied for VIC SS in September 2012 and I got approved in 1st Week of December.

Regards
RK


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

tshanmuganathan said:


> Hi pjs, I am also in the same boat...... My VIC SS got rejected yesterday for unknown reasons !
> 
> I know it is a very hard pill to swallow !
> I have 6.5+ yrs of Experience. I am a mechanical Engineer (so I thought Education background would have played a spoil sport).....
> ...


Hi tshanmuganathan and Pjs
Could you please update your timelines like when you applied for the Vic SS?

I submitted my application on 24Nov under 261314 and still no response. It has been over 12 weeks now. 

We also need to understand why they are rejecting the applications. May be the Occupation Ceiling has been reached for this year. As per the latest update on 31/12/12 2675 invites were send out of 5160 available quata.

They have not updated the Occupation ceiling since then. So as per my assumption they had conducted 4 rounds of inviatations after that. So probably the limit might have exceeded by now.


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Software testers applied for Vic SS please update your current status here along with your timelines.


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> I applied for VIC SS in September 2012 and I got approved in 1st Week of December.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks. How many years of experience you have?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> Thanks. How many years of experience you have?


10 Years of Experience... I did not accept their sponsorship.. I opted for 189.

Regards
RK


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> 10 Years of Experience... I did not accept their sponsorship.. I opted for 189.
> 
> Regards
> RK


What was you ANZSCO Code?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> What was you ANZSCO Code?


I got Assessed as Software Engineer. My exp is 3 years as software Testing Automation, 3 years as Development, 2 Years as Project Manager and 2 years as Director.

I applied for ACS for Tester but they recommended me to change my code as Software Engineer.

Regards
RK


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

thanks rkv146


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

escaflowne said:


> thanks rkv146


Welcome.. usually ACS guys are very nice. even for one of my friend they suggested an Alternate Code.

In my case also they had asked for additional documents and then recommended me the new Code, hence I could do the EOI for 189 as well along with 190.

We have another forum member Subhadip Bose who applied for Vic SS as Tester around the same time and his nomination was also approved in December.


All the Best.

Regards
RK


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Those who are waiting for Vic SS please pour in your experiences along with the timelines.


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Similar to PJS, today I also got the same standard rejection reply from Victoria SS without any specific details about the rejection. I also applied under the 190 subclass for 261314 - Software tester. 

I have submitted my EOI and I now have 70 points which includes 5+ years work experience in Software Testing.

What do you think our next approach should be in order get the State Sponsorship from Victoria.

I would also like to know if I can apply for another state without having to wait for 6 months to apply? and whats the guaranty that they wont reject my application as well 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Iceman1000,

Sorry to hear about your rejection. You can go ahead and apply for ACT SS immediately. Software tester is marked as limited. Hence you have to send an email to ACT SS team with the required documents and get their Go Ahead to formally lodge SS application with them. More details can be found at 
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visas/

Refer to 190 Guidelines document.

When did you apply for Vic SS? Did you receive the decision in 3 months?




IceMan1000 said:


> Similar to PJS, today I also got the same standard rejection reply from Victoria SS without any specific details about the rejection. I also applied under the 190 subclass for 261314 - Software tester.
> 
> I have submitted my EOI and I now have 70 points which includes 5+ years work experience in Software Testing.
> 
> ...


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks, I got the decision in 3 months and 1 week. 
Isnt there any other option for me to find out the reason for rejection and re-apply for Victoria before 6 months?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't think so....Any of the senior expats can answer this question...some of the forum members got similar rejection with a generic response from victoria ....Since, victoria receives too many applicants, % rejection is more in this state...

Can you tell me exactly on when you have applied? I'm in the similar situation as i have applied for SS on 18th dec and awaiting decision. Just want to find out on the application processing timeframe... 



IceMan1000 said:


> Thanks, I got the decision in 3 months and 1 week.
> Isnt there any other option for me to find out the reason for rejection and re-apply for Victoria before 6 months?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi VMShenoi and maverick27,

i too applied for Vic SS under software tester around mid-dec last year and awaiting decision.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

*Hey !*

I also got my Vic SS rejected !! See my timeline for more details !


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

maverick27 said:


> Can you tell me exactly on when you have applied? I'm in the similar situation as i have applied for SS on 18th dec and awaiting decision. Just want to find out on the application processing timeframe...


I applied for Vic SS on the 3rd of December 2012 and got the rejection email 9th of March 2013. So you should be getting your result in about two weeks. 

Please do post in this thread once you have got the decision.

I hope you get a positive result.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

All the very best...you should get the decision this week...



pinkray said:


> Hi VMShenoi and maverick27,
> 
> i too applied for Vic SS under software tester around mid-dec last year and awaiting decision.


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Hi Iceman1000,
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rejection. You can go ahead and apply for ACT SS immediately. Software tester is marked as limited. Hence you have to send an email to ACT SS team with the required documents and get their Go Ahead to formally lodge SS application with them. More details can be found at
> http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/portal/migrating/article/skilled-visas/
> ...


Never knew that Canberra is also sponsoring for software testers!!!!! No one was speaking about this state!!

And number of rejections from Victoria is really making me to worry  keeping fingers crossed


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to update my timelines here..I too applied for Vic SS as Software Tester 261314 on 24thNov. I gotpositive nomination from Vic on 25Feb which was exactly 3months after I applied.

One of my friend has also got successful nomination who applied on 28Nov.So I think they have completed processing the applications for Nov.

So now its turn for Dec applicants. I would like to wish best of luck for all the applicants.


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just wanted to update my timelines here..I too applied for Vic SS as Software Tester 261314 on 24thNov. I gotpositive nomination from Vic on 25Feb which was exactly 3months after I applied.
> 
> ...


Cheers Brother


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi vmshenoi.. 

Tats great news.. Congrats.. Can you share your work experience? Manual/automation.. Years.. 

Regards, 
Rakesh


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

pinkray said:


> Hi VMShenoi and maverick27,
> 
> i too applied for Vic SS under software tester around mid-dec last year and awaiting decision.


Have you got ur results yet?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

pinkray said:


> Hi VMShenoi and maverick27,
> 
> i too applied for Vic SS under software tester around mid-dec last year and awaiting decision.


Have you got ur results yet?


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

not yet, anxious. 

my best guess is anytime within the next 7 days.right?


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

pinkray said:


> not yet, anxious.
> 
> my best guess is anytime within the next 7 days.right?


Yeah..you might even receive the
Golden words on Monday...all the very best mate...


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hi vmshenoi..
> 
> Tats great news.. Congrats.. Can you share your work experience? Manual/automation.. Years..
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,

I had 3years1month experience when i applied for ACS in Oct2012. I am working with MNC in Pune. Initially for 2 years I worked on Automation and then Manual testing and i mentioned both in my CV.


----------



## rakesharavindan (Oct 22, 2012)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> I had 3years1month experience when i applied for ACS in Oct2012. I am working with MNC in Pune. Initially for 2 years I worked on Automation and then Manual testing and i mentioned both in my CV.


Hey Vmshenoi,

Appreciate your response. I was trying to understand the reasons why some other forum members got their application rejected. I'm planning to submit mine very soon and am really tensed with all these -ve results. 

All the best to you.

Regards,
Rakesh


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Rakesh,
> 
> I had 3years1month experience when i applied for ACS in Oct2012. I am working with MNC in Pune. Initially for 2 years I worked on Automation and then Manual testing and i mentioned both in my CV.


Hey Vmshenoi,

How are ya mate ? Hope you remember me from the pomsinoz forum. I'm Ishaan, the same bloke who got the Vic SS rejected !! Remember me ?

Well, i just wanted to know the progress of your case? Have you applied yet (Received the Invite) ? What about the CO?

Keep us posted, it will give all of us an idea, how behind are we and what all stages are there after getting a nomination from the state !

Cheers Bud !


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Vmshenoi,
> 
> Appreciate your response. I was trying to understand the reasons why some other forum members got their application rejected. I'm planning to submit mine very soon and am really tensed with all these -ve results.
> 
> ...


I have searched most of the threads here and in some other forums looking for some reasoning behind their decisions) only thing i noticed - they are rejecting more applications that they are accepting:/ 
My occupation is only on Vic list... Without it would have to look for employer to sponsor me...


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

rakesharavindan said:


> Hey Vmshenoi,
> 
> Appreciate your response. I was trying to understand the reasons why some other forum members got their application rejected. I'm planning to submit mine very soon and am really tensed with all these -ve results.
> 
> ...


Hi Rakesh,
The reason for rejection is yet not clear because they are sending a standard mail for all the rejectged candidates which doesn't specify any reason. High volume of applications might be one reason.

I would suggest you to go ahead with your application as thet don't charge you for that. The most painful part is waiting for 3 months for a response. So it is better you have a back up plan. You can also try applying for ACT Canberra so that you have more options.

Regards
vmshenoi


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

ishaanchal said:


> Hey Vmshenoi,
> 
> How are ya mate ? Hope you remember me from the pomsinoz forum. I'm Ishaan, the same bloke who got the Vic SS rejected !! Remember me ?
> 
> ...


Hi Ishaanchal,

Good to see you in this forum. I do remember you and also read your posts in ACT Canberra SS thread. They are really informative and appreciate the way you are helping others. All the best for a +ve response from Canberra.

I got invite the very next day after I received Vic SS. Since then I was little busy gathering documents for lodging the visa. Finally managed to get all the docs and also paid the visa fees yesterday.

Most toughest part was making DIAC paymenty of 1.8lacks. None of the Indian banks were ready to increase my credit card limit. Finally from some of the threads in this forum I came to know that payment can also be made through Indian debit card. Then I requested ICICI bank to increase my daily online transaction limit to 2lacks. It was done in 24hrs.

Finally I filled all my details and made the payment yesterday. I also got the receipt for the same. Now the attachment links are visible. I will have to attach all the docs and then wait for the next step.

Next task would be PCC and Medicals. Hope it will go smoothly. 

Regards
vmshenoi


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> Good to see you in this forum. I do remember you and also read your posts in ACT Canberra SS thread. They are really informative and appreciate the way you are helping others. All the best for a +ve response from Canberra.
> 
> ...



Hey, Thaks for the kind words.. I can't pen down the feeling that i get when i help others in this forum 

Good going on your VISA journey.. Im yet to receive an acknowledgement for my ACT nomination applied on 12th March. Thats a news to me that we can pay the sum of 1.8 lakhs via our debit card. Because my Credit Card too doesnt have that hefty limit.

Good luck on your Visa and keep us posted 

Regards
Ishaan & Aanchal


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

pjs said:


> Hi All, My VIC SS application was rejected without any proper reason. I have met all requirements (actually more than sufficient) but still rejected. Can I ask them for re considering my application? Will it fetch any positive reply? Please help, as I cannot apply for any other states or under Independent category also. I NEED VIC SS to be eligible to apply, unless any employer provides me a job and apply under the ENS Scheme. I applied for 261314 - Software tester.
> 
> I know below is the standard reply for all rejected applicants. Please help!!
> 
> ...


Btw, if your circumstances have changed significantly, you may not need to wait for 6 months to reapply. My husbands application was rejected 4 months ago (we made a mistake in points calculation and ended up with less than 60), he got IELTS>7.0 in March, asked Vic if he can reapply sooner and they agreed to "reconsider" without waiting 6 months.
Good luck!


----------



## IceMan1000 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi,

Has any of you who got their Victoria SS rejected replied to the email and asked them the reason for rejection. If so have you got a reply?

Thanks


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

maverick27 said:


> Yeah..you might even receive the
> Golden words on Monday...all the very best mate...


the week is nearing completion, well almost, and there is no sign.
the wait is terrible.

quick question to all please: are there additional failure points present in the process after the state sponsored approval is received. i mean , can an application be still rejected during PCC or medicals or is the state approval a ultimate stamp of approval in the PR process.

Thanks


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

pinkray said:


> the week is nearing completion, well almost, and there is no sign.
> the wait is terrible.
> 
> quick question to all please: are there additional failure points present in the process after the state sponsored approval is received. i mean , can an application be still rejected during PCC or medicals or is the state approval a ultimate stamp of approval in the PR process.
> ...



well it would be naive to assume that getting an SS means sure PR. SS is just the state saying we want you to live and work here and that's just 1 part of the requirements for PR.


----------



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

pinkray said:


> the week is nearing completion, well almost, and there is no sign.
> the wait is terrible.
> 
> quick question to all please: are there additional failure points present in the process after the state sponsored approval is received. i mean , can an application be still rejected during PCC or medicals or is the state approval a ultimate stamp of approval in the PR process.
> ...


Have you contacted the Victorian team to check your application status?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

pinkray said:


> quick question to all please: are there additional failure points present in the process after the state sponsored approval is received. i mean , can an application be still rejected during PCC or medicals or is the state approval a ultimate stamp of approval in the PR process.
> 
> Thanks


No - state sponsorship only means the state wants you to live and work there. That process is completely independent of DIAC and their processes. You can be rejected by them for a variety of reasons, including having a substantial criminal record or health problems as you noted.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.

I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.

My question is victoria will expect 3 years after JAN 2012 ? as for software tester min 3 years are required (mentioned on site) or they will consider it from the total experience (as per my consultant) ?

Just trying to find the exact reason for my rejection and will rectify it when i will re apply.

Can someone give a quick clarification on the same.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

raohimanshu01 said:


> My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.
> 
> I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.
> 
> ...


Raohimanshu01, I am very sorry to see your rejection. I am not very clear about the details you provided in the thread. CAn you be more specific. Also please share your timelines. Posting this question in this thread will be very resourceful.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ow-grant-speed-lets-share-time-lines-550.html


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

raohimanshu01 said:


> I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.
> 
> My question is victoria will expect 3 years after JAN 2012 ? as for software tester min 3 years are required (mentioned on site) or they will consider it from the total experience (as per my consultant) ?
> 
> Just trying to find the exact reason for my rejection and will rectify it when i will re apply.


Your question is a bit confusing, did you claim 5 points for 3 year experience.

I believe Vic will also consider 3 years after Jan 2012.


----------



## bhupen008 (Feb 10, 2014)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Ishaanchal,
> 
> Good to see you in this forum. I do remember you and also read your posts in ACT Canberra SS thread. They are really informative and appreciate the way you are helping others. All the best for a +ve response from Canberra.
> 
> ...



Hi Vmshenoi, 

I guess you are in Australia by now . I read your replies and I understood that you got 2 SS and I have question related to that . 

how you manged to apply for 2 states at the same time ? via one EOI? or you make two EOI? 

Please let me know . 

Thanks,
Bhupendra KUMAR


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

raohimanshu01 said:


> My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.
> 
> I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.
> 
> ...


Mate.. sorry about your rejection. Victoria considers the full experience provided it is in the same occupation as your nominated occupation. They do not go by the ACS' "Skilled Requirement met date".


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

pjs said:


> Hi All, My VIC SS application was rejected without any proper reason. I have met all requirements (actually more than sufficient) but still rejected. Can I ask them for re considering my application? Will it fetch any positive reply? Please help, as I cannot apply for any other states or under Independent category also. I NEED VIC SS to be eligible to apply, unless any employer provides me a job and apply under the ENS Scheme. I applied for 261314 - Software tester.
> 
> I know below is the standard reply for all rejected applicants. Please help!!
> 
> ...


Hello Pjs,

I had applied for Vic SS (70 points - Software Tester) and got the same shocking email on Monday exactly after 12 weeks  Looks like its to do with the quota. I have emailed them back asking for the exact rejection reason.
Will update you if I get any response from them.


----------



## GETAATISH (Dec 30, 2013)

Here is the reply I got just now from them

Thank you for your email.



The application has been reviewed and the decision remains unchanged.



_The Victorian state nomination program is a labour market program, which means that, like a job application process, only the highest value applicants to Victorian industries are selected; not just those who may meet minimum eligibility requirements. It is not always possible to predict in advance of viewing an application all of the skill sets that might be of high value to an industry.



We are unable to provide more detailed information on the specific reasons for this decision._


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

Seems bad luck going on for me . Today NSW occupation list came out and software tester is not present in the list (((
Is there any way ?

Can i re-apply as a software engineer thru ACS ? is it worth ?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

raohimanshu01 said:


> Can i re-apply as a software engineer thru ACS ? is it worth ?


If you are into automation testing you can apply as a software engineer.


----------



## koolsmartbuddy (Aug 20, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> If you are into automation testing you can apply as a software engineer.


When you say reapply you mean through ACS?


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

koolsmartbuddy said:


> When you say reapply you mean through ACS?


Yes he will have to tweak the experience letter a bit to match that of a software engineer and submit to ACS again.


----------



## pjs (Jul 30, 2012)

GETAATISH said:


> Here is the reply I got just now from them
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


Ok, The initial letter of mine that you quoted in your posting was almost an year back - Sometime in Feb 2013. I did re-apply for VIC SS around Jan 2014, that left me with an additional yr of experience and got accepted by Apr 2014. Now I have applied for my Visa and waiting for a decision. Please see my signature for my timelines.

As far as the re-consideration email that I sent around Feb 2013, I too got the same reply as yours. The decision remained unchanged. I couldn't guess anything from my experience. 
Only thing I did in my second attempt is to explain more detailed information in my CV. First attempt 3 pages of CV(cut short my details as per the instruction from the CV template in VIC website) but in the second attempt i made 6 pages of CV taking time to explain everything (not too detailed but everything I did was in there)


----------

